# Stirling Engines Plans



## fabio13222 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi everyone! regards from Venezuela.. im student of mechanical engineering and i need to build a Stirling engine what works with the heat of the sun.. All the plans in the web are commercial. So, one of you have a plans?.. will be a honor for me build the engine an then put the photos and share with the community for other people and i can digitizing and upload to the use of all.. No more to say.. i hope yours anwers... Thanks!

PD: Sorry for my bad english...!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2011)

Fabio these should help. with a little imagination and a reflector dish or a Fresnel lens it should fit the bill. 
The last I knew jan Ridders offered his plans for free . You can not download them but pick an engine or two you like and he will e-mail plan sets to you. You just need to e-mail him a request. 


http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_overzicht_stirlingmodellen/stirlingoverzicht_frameset.htm

or download here;
http://www.john-tom.com/MyPlans/SteamPlans3/FrenchStirling/FernandplansSm.pdf



> All the plans in the web are commercial. So, one of you have a plans?..



Well as you can see from my above post all Stirling plans are not commercial. 
It may be the language thing or a cultural thing. but it sounds like you are either asking for copies of commercial plans or plans authored by members here so you can build an engine for a class project and share the plans freely on the internet. 
please read the copyright notice posted on this site.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=4355.0

 Such activity is a violation of forum rules. 
No one here should ask another member for copies of plans, books, drawings, illustrations or other materials that are under copyright.
And folks remember that if a member shares his or her plans they are the rightful copyright holder. Them sharing them on the board does not give every member here the right to distribute them freely or for profit. 
You are welcome here . please read and follow the rules . They are posted in various sub fora as sticky threads. 
Read the rules follow them and show respect to others and you will do fine here. 
Tin 

PS: we do love photos of peoples work especially young folks juts stating out so please post photos of your work when it is done. and some work in progress pics if you have the time.


----------



## fabio13222 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Tin!.. i really appreciated your help.. I wasnt asking for commercial plans.. just saying what almost all in the web are, hehe, My english is not very good yet. Of course i been glad of share my proyect with all of you and help the community.. I going to take photos and videos.. and then when the engine be finished i going to make the plains in solidworks or other cad, and uploaded here.. 

 Other question... what of the stirling engines post it here: 

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_overzicht_stirlingmodellen/stirlingoverzicht_frameset.htm

  Is more usable for generate energy for the sun? and where i can buy this pyrex tubes?.. Thanks, is all.. And again.. sorry for my english..


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is a fantastic read on build tips for a Stirling. 


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16408.msg167379#msg167379

these engines can and have been made of various materials . Pyrex for cylinders is just one option . an advantave of pyrex is one can see though it. I believe they are standard good quality laboratory test tubes available from any lab supply. 
for a solar engine I would think painting the end of the tube
 with black high heat engine paint would increase efficiency. 
displacer cylinders can also be stainless steel.
Littlemachineshop.com has kits with material and plans the cylinders are pre made could be an option for you 
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2203&category=386435363
tin


----------



## fabio13222 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Tim, I really appreciate your help, you earned a friend in Venezuela.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2011)

PM research has several solar engines that you can look at for inspiration like this one . The miirors are available as seperate purchase but IMHO a bit pricey. 
http://www.pmresearchinc.com/store/product.php?productid=3096&cat=5&page=1
Tin


----------



## fabio13222 (Nov 20, 2011)

yeap.. are a little expensive.. I going to make the parabolic mirror by myself, using fiberglass and vinils or regular glass mirror, and cut it in squares..


----------

